# Goodbye, Sonya



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sonya was supposed to leave me on November 5th, but a couple of friends of mine are driving up to the training facility this weekend to see one of their pups graduate from guide dog school, and they are able to take one dog up with them. Since they both know Sonya very well, and she loves them both to pieces, I decided to go ahead and let her go. This will be a more comfortable transport than if she waited. She gets to ride up with them in the car, stay in the hotel room with them, and they will drop her off at the training center. If she left on the regular transport, she would have to ride in a "kennel van" with a lot of other dogs, people she didn't know, and would have to stay in a boarding kennel overnight on the way up. I know she is ready and keeping her any longer would be selfish of me, so I'm sending her on her way to bigger and better things. It's killing me, of course, thinking of her not being here anymore. As heartbreaking as it is that she will no longer be here, I wouldn't trade this past year for anything. She has touched so many people in the short time that she has been with me, and more than one person has teared up as I called and gave them the news and as they came to visit one last time before she leaves on Thursday. I made a short video that highlights the year that we spent together. Enjoy!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I enjoyed seeing your others too - Nova chomping on chicken et al. I'm going to miss Sonya ,but look forward to hearing how she does after the great start you've given her. When Sonya's eyes are closed she looks a lot like Sisko. Nova. of course, is looking as wonderful as usual.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, it's so sad to see her go. Maybe when she graduates and you find out where she goes, you could send them the video, too. In the mean time, enjoy Bridgette! I know Sonya will get a wonderful forever home.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You are a brave and wonderful person. Thank you for what you are doing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Love the video. It's a lovely tribute to your big heart and a very special dog. It would be nice to know where she goes and see how she is doing in her service._


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

What a beautiful video, thank you for sharing. You have done an amazing thing......your heart is big


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful video. You are such a wonderful person for what you are doing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Great video! You have such a big heart and I don't know how you do what you do, but I salute you and all the other puppy raisers/trainers out there. It must be so hard to let them go, even knowing the difference they're soon to make in someone's life. 

Cheers! :adore:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of the kind words, but I am so lucky just to have gotten to know this wonderful little dog. Sonya left me around 11:30 am today, but the girls driving her up have been sending me photos all day. I'm so lucky to get this, as most of the time when they leave on transports the only update you get is the next day that they "arrived safely and are settling in". I'm doing a lot better than I thought I would. Some tears have of course been shed, but I've been so busy today I haven't really had time to be sad. I've got a busy weekend planned too, so hopefully I won't totally fall apart. Right now I'm exhausted and going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Knowing from the beginning that Sonya was just borrowed and on too bigger, more important tasks should make you feel proud. You have a new baby and your forever girl. I hope they keep you busy in the next week or so. Sonya has such a very sweet, loving face. Someone is going to be very lucky.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Outwest, that is very true, and I am going to be so proud of her, whatever she ends up doing with her life. 

Sonya is in NYC now until Sunday, and apparently met Julia Stiles last night. It was a brief encounter, but an encounter all the same! I heard from the girl that has her right now and Sonya is having so much fun touring the big city! She said that she has been completely un-phased by all the city sights and sounds, and that everyone loves her up there.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That was absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing this amazing dog with us.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for the video, even though it was very sad to watch. You are a very brave woman. You are making a difference in the world. Sonya will never be forgotten by you, or your friends on the forum.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for doing what you do, but I know it hurts.


----------

